# Tall Pines Retriever Club



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

The open, qualifying and derby will be held at Bruce Hall's Farm on Bonds Trail Road. 


The Amateur will start at the Old Dawson property.

854 Old Dawson Road
Smithville, Ga. 31787 


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

*Tp am*

Bubba,
Where is the old Dawson property? Thought we were at Tommy Strickland's?

Greg Lee


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers said:


> Bubba,
> Where is the old Dawson property? Thought we were at Tommy Strickland's?
> 
> Greg Lee


I think it is at the Curtis/Barstow property? I looked on mapquest


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

golfandhunter said:


> I think it is at the Curtis/Barstow property? I looked on mapquest


That is correct.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry for any confusion. 

Nothing will start at Beaver Run. The cover is too high and we made a call to move the Amateur land to the Old Dawson Property (Wayne Curtis', Bill Barstow's and Jack Unbehaun's property). We may use the water at Beaver Run for the Amateur on Sunday or late Saturday. The Old Dawson property is about 4 miles from Pinetree Farm (Bruce Hall's property). The open, qualifying and derby will be at Pinetree Farm.

Directions from Pinetree Farm to the Old Dawson Property:


Head northwest on GA-308 N toward Croxton Cross Rd 
0.3 mi

Turn right onto GA-49 N 
2.4 mi

Turn right onto Old Dawson Rd
1.0 mi

There will be signs out. We may have people turning into the Old Dawson Property directly from 49 instead of turning on Old Dawson. Look for signs.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Bubba

I will have the gate open to my training property off Highway 49 today. My ponds have excellent water. Cover should be excellent. Have fun! 

Jack


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Open Scratches- 30,40,41,46,52
Open Rotation- 13,32,70,51


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Any word on the Open?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Just heard Jim HOULDRIDGE won the Q.
Congratulations


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

1st Kerry-OH Jim Houldridge 
2nd Clyde-Marc Patton
3rd Mitch Brown
4th Alex Washburn


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Heard only two did 4th with out handle. GO JIM & KERRY


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all of the placements but a especially to Jim, Kerry, Marc and Clyde!


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open Callbacks?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't believe the Open finished the first series.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

leemac said:


> Congratulations to all of the placements but a especially to Jim, Kerry, Marc and Clyde!


Happy happy happy!!!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Open info... 

11 dogs to finish 1st series, starting promptly at 8 am ... 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12
In order to finish quickly and use time wisely Amueters please report to Open stake first before going to AM. C. Ledford and G. Curtis report to Derby and run within first few dogs please. Plan on running order looking like this:
1 Troy
3 Arthur
4 Marks
5 Washburn
6 Arthur 
8 Ledford
9 Troy
7 Arthur
11 Curtis
12 Mann/Davis
10 Arthur


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Open call backs to the land blind.

2, Four, six, eight, 10, 11, 13, 18, 20, 21, 25, 27, 28, 31, 34, 36, 38, 39, 43, 44, 47, 48, 49, 51, 55, 65, 68, 69, 71, 73, 75 

34 starts

Should be 31

Lab at halls. Drive down treeline. 

Best. Chris


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the water blind

2,4,6,8,10,11,13,18,25,27,28,31,39,43,49,51,65,68,69,71,73,75

22 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

8,10,11,13,25,28,39,49,51,73

10 total


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby callbacks to th forth. 

4 6 9 10 12 14 16 17 18 22 24 25 27 28 31 32


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur to the landblind

1,4,5,7,8,9,11,14,15,18,20,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,33,34,35,37,39,40,41,43,44

29 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,7,8,9,11,14,15,18,22,25,30,33,35,37,43,44

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

7,8,9,15,22,25,30,33,37,44

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#73 Sky H/Chris Ledford O/Tommy Parrish
2nd-#39 Stevie O/H Ken Neil (New FC & Qual for Natl Open)
3rd-#8 Louie H/Chris Ledford O/ Mark Medford
4th-#25 Gizmo H/Al Arthur O/Bruce Hall
RJ-#13 Vapor O/H Ken Nel

JAMS- 10,28,49,51

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Babies!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#9 Wiley O/H Chris Parkinson (New AFC)
2nd-#7 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
3rd -#44 Mona O/H Ken Neil
4th-#15 Marvin O/H Ken Neil

RJ- #8 Striker O/H Alex Washburn

JAMS- 22,25,30,33,37

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Babies!!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Skyrocket!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all who completed the Amateur fourth series, but especially to Chris Parkinson, on you WIN with Wiley! The last series was awesome to watch as she hammered the marks! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Phyllis Giroux on your Derby WIN with Haze, trained and handled by Marc Patton! Deep Run Moondog is by FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie and out of HRCH Seaside's All American Girl, MH Finalist! That make's three WINS for Haze with two littermates also with WINS. All Dora Grandbabies . . . 

rita


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Any other derby results?


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations Chris on 1st in Am. Your long hard work is paying off


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Kory Poulsen said:


> Any other derby results?


Jason Baker got 2-4 I believe. Don't know the numbers.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats, Chris.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Marc Patton and Team Hidden Acres for winning the derby at Tall Pines Retrieve Club this past weekend against a tough field of 31 dogs. I believe that makes 15 wins for Marc this year. Hard work pays off.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like EE doesn't match up with results posted here....??


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

EE is being corrected. Thanks


----------

